# Street Legal Ice Racing!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Like to take your Sentra, SE-R, Pulsar, Stanza, or NX out on a fresh snow covered road and hang the tail out in the winter? *  

Check this out:
You could come out and race your daily driven car wheel to wheel on a custom plowed 1 to 1.5 mile road course for just $35 a day. That includes a warm up session and three 20 minute heat races adding up to over an hour of seat time each race day! Sounds too cheap right? Surely any kind of organized automobile racing costs hundreds more than that right? Sounds too good to be true?

All you need to race is a fire extinguisher a set of quality winter tires [studded or unstudded], and a Snell 95 or better helmet. There are no roll bars required in this class. They are encouraged as is any other type of safety equiptment you'd like to have. But most people just drive to the lake and run their stock street cars. Phil LePore runs his NX2000 each winter and has the time of his life out with us. In fact he won the SL Championship this year. And this was against AWD cars too! Look how w-i-d-e the tracks are plowed for lots of racing room to pass safely.










This is A.M.E.C. Ice Racing's Street Legal [SL] and Street Legal Unstuddded [SLU] classes and we've had a strict "No Contact" rule in place for two full seasons now. It is the cleanest wheel to wheel road racing you will find anywhere. In fact, it's comparible to Vintage racing where you make _darn sure_ that you avoid contact at all costs. Unlike SCCA, DIRT, or NASCAR, it is rare that anyone's car even gets a scratch. Obviously there's no guaranty of no contact, but these classes have shown that you really can drive your car to the race, race all day and drive it home no worse for wear. The SL classes are where you'd run your stock street car [no engine mods] carefully and with respect for everyone else's car on the track. I'd like to say it is a gentlemen's class, but I can't because we have several ladies running very competitively with us each season. 

Sound interesting? Please take a look at our Adirondack Motor Enthusiast Club [A.M.E.C.] website HERE and click on the bottom "Street Legal" link for the new SL and SLU class web page.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys and Gals,
If you're from out of state and would like to try this great sport, my recommendation is to come out to our two-day weekend Lake George Winter Carnival event [this Feb. 26th and 27th]. I stay in town for just $45 a night. It's worth the ride!

*Open invitation to all forum members:*

If you want to race with us for a weekend this year, I will lend you a set of Nokian studded Hakkapelliitta tires [on B13 SE-R wheels] to race on, free of charge. I have two full extra sets so bring a friend and some hot chocolate! 

*Let's bombard them with Nissans!*


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

C'mon guys and gals.
Doesn't anyone have a winter car they'd like to have some fun with? 

I've got an NX1600 this year. Snow tires are already on it.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

damn, that looks teh balls. too bad i live way the fock out here in the middle of nowhere.


that, and if someone hit my car id be pissed  (lookin at a maroon 93 SE though  )

o.0 pretty much like this one....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> damn, that looks teh balls. too bad i live way the fock out here in the middle of nowhere. That, and if someone hit my car id be pissed  (lookin at a maroon 93 SE though  )


Slayer, this is too much fun to miss out on. You are not that far away. I've gone to Rallycrosses out your way. I thought you were from the west coast the way you were talking.  

BTW, as in any kind of racing, you control your own destiny. If you leave room around you, you can race dent free all day long. If you try to win on the first lap.....well then you might have a _reason_ to worry.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

eh, we will see how much this guy is asking for the car, and whats wrong with it before i say ill be there


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Aerial shots*



Mitzluver said:


> dam that does look like fun, i think might do this


 Here's some aerial shots I took a couple years ago. This will give you all a better idea of what we do. 



















It doesn't just look like fun, it *is*! :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

that looks friggen sweet :thumbup: i want to do that lol


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

wish i could get up there but new york is a little far.... 3000 miles  but looks fun.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> eh, we will see how much this guy is asking for the car, and whats wrong with it before i say ill be there


 Slayer2003,
How did the car look? Price ok?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

eh, dunno, havent really looked at it anymore. found a b13 se-r around here. and an old b12 sentra with a ga16i($400 )

i really want that se-r, and its going for like 1200. so im kinda saving for that now


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> eh, dunno, havent really looked at it anymore. found a b13 se-r around here. and an old b12 sentra with a ga16i($400 )
> 
> i really want that se-r, and its going for like 1200. so im kinda saving for that now


Definately go for the SE-R for ice racing. They are really a good choice for that!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I may just have to clear my schedule for this event in February. I know I can get a few people together for this, it looks like so much damn fun!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's another possibility for those who want to get out on the ice, but don't have the experience or confidence to run door to door. 

It's an annual event called the "Studs on Ice" and it is a solo time trial event *on the same huge frozen road race course!* We have it the day before our regular weekly wheel to wheel races. So if you're coming from out of state, you can run the "Studs" event on Saturday, stay overnight in a local motel and race in the Street Legal or Street Legal Unstudded classes on Sunday! You'll have the advantage of already knowing the track like the back of your hand.  

This year's event will be held on Saturday February 12th, on Round Lake in Round Lake, NY. Round Lake is about 20 minutes north of Albany, right off exit 11 of I-87 a.k.a. the "Northway". I will post a link to the actual event flyer as soon as I post one. It will have directions and motel info in it.

By the way, even though the event is called "Studs on Ice" *you are not required to have studded tires*. But proper winter tires are almost mandatory, such as Bridgestone Blizzaks, Nokian Hakka Q's, Goodyear Ultra Grip, Michelin X-Ice, etc. Otherwise if you try to run all season or even regular summer tires, you will most likey end up needing to be pulled from a snow bank. Yes, all season tires are that bad on the ice.  

Take a look at last year's "Studs on Ice" results and pics HERE. 

Cheers,
blownb310


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*2005 Studs on Ice time trial / track day event*

*The Adirondack Motor Enthusiast Club* 
*presents:*

*2005 Studs on Ice Time Trial event*

*Test your driving skills on studded or unstudded winter tires in a combination Open Track Lapping and time trial event on Ice*

*Location:* Round Lake, in the village of Round Lake, NY


*With an all new format this year.* 

*Here are the key changes:*

*1.* Instead of the traditional solo format, with it's waiting around all day to make your run, we are switching to a new "track day" format with four "Run groups" that will run in 10 minute open track lapping sessions, with approx. 10 cars in each group. This will give you more track time than the last three events we have held *combined*.

*2.* There will be passing allowed in three of the four run groups, but only on the straight. This will be monitored very closely. Point by's are optional and encouraged. Don't worry we plan on plowing the the track wide enough to slide a tractor tralier around again this year, with plenty of room to pass. Passing will only be done in a well educated, non-competitive, and controlled fashion. The car being overtaken must help facilitate a safe pass, and will not "race" the passing car to the braking zone. There will be a set of cones at the end of the straightaway denoting where you must have your pass completed. 

*3.* We will have one run group that will accomodate all of the driver's who don't want any passing in their run group. 

*4.* In the unlikely event that any participant's vehicle touches another particpant's vehicle, one or both of them [determined by the course marshals] will be excluded from the remainder of the event without a refund. This should not be an issue, but has to be mentioned. You are not racing the other cars in your run group.

*Class pairings for run groups:*

*Seven Classes include:*
All 2WD Rubber-to-Ice [2WD-R]
All 4WD Rubber-to-Ice [4WD-R]
All 2WD w/street studs [2WD-S]
All 4WD w/street studs  [4WD-S]
All cars with Menards [M] class
All 2WD bolts "X-perimental" [2WD-X]
All 4WD w/bolts [4WD-X]











Existing classes will be paired in this way: 

*Run group #1:* Menard, 2WD-X, and 4WD-X, cars run together.

*Run group #2:* 2WD-S and 4WD-S cars run together.

*Run group# 3:* 2WD-R and 4WD-R cars run together.

*Run group #4:* No passing group [Rubber or Studded cars only - no Menard or X cars] 

*Notes:* 

***** Dual driver cars will be able to run in different run groups of similar performance. In other words, a "Group #3" car's with second driver would run with either the "Group #2" cars or in "Group #4" [the "No Passing"] group. Each driver will choose their run group when pre-registering, so we can organize the sizes of each group. 

***** Like last year, there will be a maximum of two drivers per car. 

***** Final results will be tallied much more quickly, and trophies will be awarded for all classes.

***** There is an additional benefit of this new format for all eligible Street Legal cars [under 3,200 lbs.]that are invited to stay over and race with us the next day in our regular wheel to wheel "Street Legal" classes. They will have practiced the course extensively, and will have the advantage of knowing it like the back of their hand for Sunday's races. Keep in mind the SL and SLU [unstudded] classes have a strict "no contact" in effect. 

The date of this year's event is scheduled [weather permitting as usual] for Saturday February 12th, 2005. The location will be much more convenient for the majority of you than last year's event. It is planned to be held on Round Lake, located in Round Lake, NY, about 25 minutes north of Albany. 

Morning registration will be at the Grapevine Deli /gas station, just off of Northway [I-87] Exit 11. 

*Directions from the South:* 
Take exit 24 of the New York State Thruway, for I-87 North [a.k.a the "Northway"]. Get off of the Northway at Exit 11 for Round Lake. Bear left at the end of the ramp onto Round Lake Rd., go under the Northway, and on your right will be the Grapvine Deli / gas station. There is a truck stop next door, so there is plenty of parking for everyone. After registering, go left [back the way you came on Round Lake Rd], under the Northway again, and proceed into the village of Round Lake. Don't make any turns, just wind your way through the village and proceed until you come out to a "Y" at a traffic light, which is route 9. Bear right onto route 9 South and you'll see the lake on your left. Just a few hundred yards up, look for the second opening in the guardrail on your left. In the middle of the big opening is the lake access to the event. Be very careful when crossing oncoming traffic on route 9 and turn left into the access. Follow the plowed path to the pit area. 

*Directions from the North:* Northway south to exit 11, then bear right onto Round Lake Rd. The Grapevine Deli is on your right. Follow same instructions "From the south" from the "After registering" heading, to get to the lake.

Motels Round Lake: *HERE* 


You may also want to stay in Clifton Park [Exit 9], which is about 10-15 minutes south of Round lake. 
Motels Clifton Park: *HERE* 


Tim Stevens was very helpful in getting these price quotes for Clifton Park area: 

Best Western Clifton Park - 617 Plank Rd. (518) 371-1811 $75 a night includes continental breakfast.

Comfort Inn - 41 Fire Rd (518) 373-0222 $99 a night for 2 double bed room.
Comfort Suites - 7 Northside Dr. (518) 373-2255 $129 for suite with 2 queen beds or 1 king bed.

Hampton Inn Clifton Park - 620 Plank Rd. (518) 373-2345 $107 for King or 2 double bed room.

*To register:* 

Send me an email reply [or call me at 518 674-0520] with the following information: Driver's name, Driver's age, Full mailing address, Car owner's name, Car make model and year, Brand and Model tires to be used, Car color, preferred car number, and emergency contact phone number. This event is open to the first 60 drivers. It is suggested to register promptly.

Best regards,

Michael Kamm
A.M.E.C. VP
Studs on Ice coordinator


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot the date and price.

*The date is February 12th, 2005*

*The price is $35.00 per driver*

Read more about it *HERE*


----------

